# Some scallops for dinner.



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2022)

Haven't been on here much the last 2-3 weeks. I had so much going on. That doesn't mean I haven't been eating well though!
Last night was a simple meal of bacon wrapped scallops with goody girl potatoes. 







Ann had marinated shrimp that was also mighty good.
I've also been getting my new ride set up the way I like it. We went a tad unconventional this time for us.







Pictures does not do this color justice.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> goody girl potatoes




Nice meal Steve and the new ride Perfect.

But have to look up the potatoes. love me some different types of potatoes

David


----------



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice meal Steve and the new ride Perfect.
> 
> But have to look up the potatoes. love me some different types of potatoes
> 
> David


Here it is David. 








						Goody Girl Championship Potatoes
					

Get Goody Girl Championship Potatoes Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 10, 2022)

Nice, Steve. Haven't had scallops in far too long and we love that potato recipe. Somethings got to change and soon.

Congrats on the new Ranger...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks Steve for the recipe

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2022)

Looks fantastic Steve!
Gotta try those potato’s!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 10, 2022)

Meal looks great Steve!! Not a huge fan of yellow but I gotta admit, that truck looks nice. Enough accent colors to really bring it all together. Well done on both counts my friend. Now if you can just keep Ann away from the truck, you might actually get to drive it  

Robert


----------



## mike243 (Jul 10, 2022)

That looks great, thanks for posting the recipe, wifes 29 birthday is Tuesday so I may cook this, not sure how she does it but we been married over 37 years lmao


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 10, 2022)

Delicious looking meal Steve! Love the taters! Nice looking truck...hope you don't see the same color sitting in the same parking lot anytime soon lol!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 10, 2022)

Looks great Steve and need to try those taters!
Haven't had scallops in a while. 
Nice color on the truck, too!

Keith


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 10, 2022)

Love me some scallops!! Also my wife’s fav. Love the truck color. I’d have to make that my Brownsmobile! :)


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 10, 2022)

That is one beautiful dish Steve, nice piece of work! Love the color of your new ride, stands out in a crowd! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 10, 2022)

Yup , all looks good . Saved the link for the taters . 
Love the truck . That's a great color scheme . 
What engine ?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Yup , all looks good . Saved the link for the taters .
> Love the truck . That's a great color scheme .
> What engine ?


Thanks! It has a 2.3 intercooled turbo. Puts out 270 HP. 310 torque.


sawhorseray said:


> That is one beautiful dish Steve, nice piece of work! Love the color of your new ride, stands out in a crowd! RAY


Thanks Ray!


jcam222 said:


> Love me some scallops!! Also my wife’s fav. Love the truck color. I’d have to make that my Brownsmobile! :)


Lol! Thanks Jeff!


912smoker said:


> Looks great Steve and need to try those taters!
> Haven't had scallops in a while.
> Nice color on the truck, too!
> 
> Keith


Thank you Keith!


Brokenhandle said:


> Delicious looking meal Steve! Love the taters! Nice looking truck...hope you don't see the same color sitting in the same parking lot anytime soon lol!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! I've seen a Bronco in this color. And a 2019 Ranger. 


mike243 said:


> That looks great, thanks for posting the recipe, wifes 29 birthday is Tuesday so I may cook this, not sure how she does it but we been married over 37 years lmao


Thank you!  We''re on year 36.


tx smoker said:


> Meal looks great Steve!! Not a huge fan of yellow but I gotta admit, that truck looks nice. Enough accent colors to really bring it all together. Well done on both counts my friend. Now if you can just keep Ann away from the truck, you might actually get to drive it
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! She proclaimed that the truck is hers next week!


SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic Steve!
> Gotta try those potato’s!
> Al


Thanks Al!


GonnaSmoke said:


> Nice, Steve. Haven't had scallops in far too long and we love that potato recipe. Somethings got to change and soon.
> 
> Congrats on the new Ranger...


Thank you!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> 2.3 intercooled turbo. Puts out 270 HP. 310 torque.


Nice . The power these engines put out is surprising . I've been watching some videos on the 2.3 in drag cars . Insane . 
I have an '18 F-150 Sport . 2.7 twin turbos , graphite block , direct injected . 
Enjoy that . I really like the color scheme .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 10, 2022)

Wow Steve, that is one tasty looking meal!  I love scallops and will definitely have to try those taters!  Nice looking ride BTW!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . The power these engines put out is surprising . I've been watching some videos on the 2.3 in drag cars . Insane .
> I have an '18 F-150 Sport . 2.7 twin turbos , graphite block , direct injected .
> Enjoy that . I really like the color scheme .


I've only gotten on it a couple of times. But she does move pretty darn good! I'm betting your F-150 moves really good!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Steve, that is one tasty looking meal!  I love scallops and will definitely have to try those taters!  Nice looking ride BTW!


Thank you!


----------



## xray (Jul 10, 2022)

The scallops look delicious Steve! I’ve always kinda liked a burnt orange color on vehicles. That’s a nice truck! You’ll be turning all the womens heads!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2022)

Great Looking Vittles, Steve!!
I know what you mean about the color.
I had one that was the Opposite. It looked better in the book than in person.
I ordered a Copper 1978 Ramcharger from a picture in their book, that looked close to a New Penny.
But when I got it, the color was closer to "Blaze Orange".
At least with all of the Hunting we do here in PA, I didn't have to worry about where I parked my Truck.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2022)

Thanks guys! I've added a few extras to it. The bed extender is a great addition. 
















The engine cover only comes on the lariat models. So, I bought one from the dealership. Really dresses the engine bay up.







I might add some vinyl inserts for the tailgate RANGER logo. Should break up the orange some. And probably mud flaps.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2022)

What's not to love about bacon wrapped scallops. Yours look great Steve. That truck color is pretty popular around here. Vtrans(State roadcrew) and GMP(electric supplier) use that color for their company vehicles. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> What's not to love about bacon wrapped scallops. Yours look great Steve. That truck color is pretty popular around here. Vtrans(State roadcrew) and GMP(electric supplier) use that color for their company vehicles.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Ours too!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 12, 2022)

scallops look delish!  Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 12, 2022)

I love the scallops and here’s yet another potato
Dish I’ve never heard of. Thanks for sharing it. Crab boil is now on order.


----------

